# How do you show your Uber insurance in case of any accident?



## Carlosmortiz (Sep 29, 2015)

According to Uber, they cover you with their insurance while you are logged in the app. So, to avoid showing the officer your personal insurance, how do you proceed with Uber's so called "insurance policy?"


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Carry a hard copy of the certificate in the glove compartment. Look for your state and click on it for the one unique to your state.

http://newsroom.uber.com/2015/01/certificates-of-insurance-u-s-ridesharing/


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

The ACORD form will *not* be accepted by law enforcement as "proof of insurance" in the ordinary sense. It is Uber's policy, not yours (and does not reference you or your vehicle).

Keep in mind also that Uber's policy is indemnification only -- meaning that it only kicks in AFTER you file a claim with your insurer and are denied (and most like canceled).


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

RainbowPlate said:


> The ACORD form will *not* be accepted by law enforcement as "proof of insurance" in the ordinary sense. It is Uber's policy, not yours (and does not reference you or your vehicle).
> 
> Keep in mind also that Uber's policy is indemnification only -- meaning that it only kicks in AFTER you file a claim with your insurer and are denied (and most like canceled).


You are correct. And here in Oregon, you'll have a 100% chance of cancellation unless you lie to your agent. 4 out of 4 Uber involved wrecks (that I know of) have resulted in policy termination.

In Oregon, it's against the law to "drive for hire" without commercial coverage 100% of the time. Uber says it's "all good." But it isn't. It's like playing with a snake. Sooner or later, you'll get bitten.


----------



## Chad A Gamble (Oct 18, 2015)

I believe the waybill section of your dashboard shows uber's insurance coverage for your trip including you car's plate number, your name as operator, the name of your fair, the start time of the ride/coverage, as well as a link to the policy that covers you. That all being said, I made sure to get a commercial policy built specifically for rideshare in Ohio from Geico. I know they have the same thing in VA, but am not sure if they have it anywhere else.


----------



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

Chad is right. That link at the bottom goes to the same link above, but with your state already selected. And generally speaking, police do accept digital forms of insurance as evidence you are insured.


----------



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

Can someone explain why my post was removed?


----------



## trickynikki (Oct 26, 2015)

Wow, that is super cheap ride. How can you make money. That waybill is not insurance. No company or person can insure a vehicle that they do not own, and you must carry your own insurance. I can't believe how many people are suckered in by Uber lies. As Mark Twain had once said, it is easier to fool someone than it is to convince them they have been fooled.


----------



## Mike T (Nov 11, 2015)

In the event of an accident, your personal insurance is primary and that is what you show the police. Uber etc's policy goes over the top of your personal insurance and I secondary. After the accident you report the claim to your insurance and to James River (Uber and Lyft's insurance co.) Insurance companies should provide you a certificate showing TNC coverage.


----------

